# Should a toddler wear a helmet when riding in a wagon?



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

I am about to get a wagon for my 18 mo DS and I expect we'll use it quite a bit for tootling around our village and I've been wondering if he should wear a helmet when he's in it. I plan to get one of those Step 2 wagons with taller sides, seats and seatbelts, though feel free to recommend a different type. A friend of mine who is not AT ALL safety conscious usually (her car seat situation makes me cringe) makes her kids (24 and 13 mos) wear helmets in their wagon but I must admit I never would have thought of it if I hadn't see them.

I've been keeping an eye out to see what other parents do and of course coincidentally haven't seen anyone pulling a wagon in weeks.

What's the norm, or better question is what do you recommend?


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

This may not help, but, I know some people start putting helmets on their kids anytime they ride a wheeled object solely to get into the habit, and, I think, in the hopes the kids won't reject helmet-wearing later on.

It would not have occured to me to have them wear helmets in a wagon...


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

In my family we do helmets on all bikes and trikes always but not in a wagon.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I am insane about seeing danger everywhere and I would not (and did not) do helmets in a wagon. I assume the wagon speed will be slow, much slower than a young child pedalling down the street. Also, its low to the ground.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Actually I think I'd be more likely to injure myself pulling a wagon. Walking with one arm behind pulling would tax my body quick.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I see a wagon kind of like a stroller and I wouldn't use a helmet in either.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I have never seen anyone do that and I'd bust out laughing if I did. Do you put a helmet on your toddler when they walk around? What about when they are on a play structure? They're just as high and moving just as fast in those situations.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I do not use a helmet in the wagon or stroller. Ds does wear a helmet on his trike or scooter.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I wouldn't unless my kid wanted to. I have one of those kids that freaks out when she sees her helmet and will wear it everywhere (she wore around the house for 2 hours last night). So I would use one in a wagon, but only to keep DD from crying that I took her helmet away, not for safety.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Honey693* 
I wouldn't unless my kid wanted to. I have one of those kids that freaks out when she sees her helmet and will wear it everywhere (she wore around the house for 2 hours last night). So I would use one in a wagon, but only to keep DD from crying that I took her helmet away, not for safety.

The only times DS has wore a helmet in the wagon was because it was his choice. He always wears a helmet on his trike however.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

I know a little one who stood up in a wagon, fell out, hit his head and needed stitches, so it can be a concern.

If there is a seatbelt in the wagon, I wouldn't worry about it. With no seatbelt, I'd consider a helmet for anyone too little to understand the need to stay seated.


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

This will get us some frowns but uh, we're pretty wild wagon riders here and not a helmet in sight.

Typically in a wagon they're being pulled around at the same speed as a stroller..so no I wouldn't even think of a helmet.

DH has been known to give DS some fast and bumpy wagon rides in the yard...still no helmet.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Helmet, Absolutely. FWIW a friend of mines DH was toteing the kids in a bike trailer with no helmet or seatbelts and they flipped. The result was not pretty. Road on the face rash is terrible!! Better safe than sorry!

I think that in a stroller you have the ultimate control, but when you are toteing somehting behind you, you really don't have a good grasp of whats happening behind you.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Never would have crossed my mind. Ever. So, no







DS1 rides his big wheel around the yard w/o a helmet too... On bikes, I can see... on a big wheel around our very grassy yard uh... no.









And uh... how would a helmet prevent road rash on the face, exactly?? Unless it was a full face helmet??


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Bike trailers are WAY different than wagons, IMO.

I see no need for a helmet in a wagon. Particularly one with the belts to keep the child from standing up and falling out.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I would not for a wagon ride. I have seen wagons in hospitals w/o restraints and no helmets.

http://www.westcoastwagons.com/pages...peciality.html not a restraint around

You will be going at slow speeds. No worse than them falling out of a chair, which they could crack their heads open or scratch there face on.

We cannot prevent everything. You could drop them as easy as them falling out (it happens did it with my child) but you don't make them were a helmet all the time.

*******now my disclaimer. I can see with some determined children you would put a helmet on them until they learn to sit and stay seated.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Never heard of a helmet for a wagon... seems totally unnecessary.

-Angela


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
And uh... how would a helmet prevent road rash on the face, exactly?? Unless it was a full face helmet??

In the particular incident I am speaking of, the boy basicly burned the skin off his forehead. Bike helmets cover that area.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

I would either use a helmet or rig up some kind of seatbelt just to keep him seated. Last summer my DD was roughly the same age and she kept standing up in the wagon. When you're pulling it, you don't realize they've stood up right away, and it's really easy for them to fall out onto their head.

Myself, I took a regular belt and strapped her in.


----------



## Calee (May 10, 2008)

When I first read this I kind of laughed-the thought of a helmet in a wagon sounded silly to me.

Then, a few days ago, I had a friend whose twin almost five year olds were riding in a wagon. The boy fell out and struck his head on the sidewalk. He has been in ICU and unable to move his right side.

So, it can happen. However, if it was a wagon with a belt, I would use the seatbelt and not worry about a helmet.


----------

